# Accupro OD Micrometers



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone ever heard of Accupro micrometers? MSC currently does not list any micrometers under the Accupro name. Read that they are made by Scherr-Tumico & they sure do look like it. They only say "Accupro Made In USA" on them. Some say they like Scherr-Tumico mics & some say they are just low end USA mics.

I currently only have 2 digital Mitutoyo Quantumikes 0-1" & 1-2". Been wanting a full set of 0-6" Mitus but can't afford that right now. So I was just going to buy a import set that is a copy of the Mitus. Doing so would go against my norm as I try to stay away from import measuring tools when I can. Then I found this Accupro 0-6" set on ebay for $200 shipped, brand new never used, still in the original packaging. 

They don't feel as nice as Mitus or Starretts but for only a $100 more than the import set I think I got a great deal.

I'm too lazy to post a pic right now but if anyone wants to see them I will. 


EDIT:
Ok fellas, here are the pics....


For some reason I was expecting a smaller box. Been looking at 0-6" OD  mic sets & just never realized how big the box sets were. Makes  sense considering how big the 6" mic is. That's a 6" scale in the pic.





Outside of the box has some dings & scratches but I don't care, it's  the inside that's important. All still wrapped in the original bags  with the anti corrosion sheets. 








As far as I'm aware nothing is missing although there is an empty slot  on the left side, not sure what that's for? As you can see there's a  full set of standards too which are nowhere near Mitu quality but they  seem to check out fine.








They are friction/direct thimbles, never owned any friction mics myself only ratchet but I kind of like them.








So what do you think, they look like Scherr Tumicos, yes? Worth it for  $200 shipped? I think I did ok considering they are brand spanking new,  got to be much better than a $100 import set. I still want a Mitu set  though!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 12, 2014)

:thumbzup3:Well ofcorse we wan't to see them. You know howmuch we like tool porn!


----------



## drs23 (Oct 12, 2014)

> I'm too lazy to post a pic right now but if anyone wants to see them I will.



Well DUH...


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

Haha, ok, ok, I'll post pics when I get home. Sheesh, what was I thinking! :rofl:


----------



## drs23 (Oct 12, 2014)

:thumbzup3:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

Added the pics to the first post.


----------



## La machinist (Oct 12, 2014)

Good buy man. I have a 0-6 " set made in china I use everyday for 10years now and still accurate. In my opinion if you take care of them they'll last forever.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

La machinist said:


> Good buy man. I have a 0-6 " set made in china I use everyday for 10years now and still accurate. In my opinion if you take care of them they'll last forever.



Awesome, that's great to hear!

Oh and I still got my bucket of popcorn waiting, well it's almost gone now but I'll make more so hurry up! J/K of course but I'd like to see more of your nice tooling/instruments that you use whenever you can.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks good. I need to find a deal on aset like that.


----------



## burdickjp (Oct 14, 2014)

The lines and numbers look easier to read than my low end Starretts. I like the idea of the friction/direct thimbles.


----------

